# The sluagh



## Paddy

https://m.facebook.com/thesluagh/


----------



## Mel_Robertson

interesting video nice editing


----------



## dickhutchings

meli said:


> interesting video nice editing


Huh?:confused_color:


----------



## dickhutchings

Sarcasm???


----------



## Paddy

Art isn't about making making people happy or making them feel good. Its about affecting people. Good or bad how the work is perceived is up to the viewer, so a negative response many say more about you than the artist...... So interesting stuff indeed.


----------



## Paddy

Thank you meli


----------



## dickhutchings

I didn't see a video????????????


----------



## Desdichado

I'm not really into the spirits of the restless dead. I prefer Narnia...:wink:


----------



## Paddy

dickhutchings said:


> I didn't see a video????????????


My misunderstanding I though you were remaking on the video editing...... There's a video there alright..... Click about.


----------



## Paddy

Desdichado said:


> I'm not really into the spirits of the restless dead. I prefer Narnia...


The sluagh isn't just a Celtic mythology check out "the wild hunt" a German take on the legends you artists might like the referance ......its actually a theme that is present in a lot of cultures all over the world in some form or another...... Not sure about narnia.


----------



## Desdichado

Paddy said:


> The sluagh isn't just a Celtic mythology check out "the wild hunt" a German take on the legends you artists might like the referance ......its actually a theme that is present in a lot of cultures all over the world in some form or another...... Not sure about narnia.


Yes, I'm aware of Herne the Hunter and all the legends and traditions associated with such, like the Arthurian legends etc. There's actually a traditional troop of Morris Dancers near my area called "The Wild Hunt Bedlam Dancers".


----------



## Paddy

Had to google it.. "Wild hunt bedlam dancers" I can't say there would be any such order to what we've got planed but its good to see people still recognize there heritage and pop culture hasn't completely drown out old folklore even if its just an interesting story passed down throughout generations.


----------

